# What do you guys do for the lack of PCie slots?



## AudioN00B (Mar 3, 2013)

Running something like a mico/mini ATX board, only has one PCie slot. How do you guys get your other peripherals; GPS, sound card, graphix, TV Tuner, etc connected to the board? Can you use the USB ports?


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Why couldn't you use the USB ports?


----------



## AudioN00B (Mar 3, 2013)

MarkZ said:


> Why couldn't you use the USB ports?


Exactly what I was thinking. GPS I can get in a SUB interface, but what do you do about sound cards, TV/FM tuners, etc.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I've always used USB for all that stuff. The drawback is that it can add to boot times (depending on the device), but if you're careful with product selection it shouldn't be too significant.


----------



## AudioN00B (Mar 3, 2013)

MarkZ said:


> I've always used USB for all that stuff. The drawback is that it can add to boot times (depending on the device), but if you're careful with product selection it shouldn't be too significant.


Sound Card and GPU in a USB interface?


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Onboard graphics and USB sound. USB tuners too. All bus-powered.  

There are lots of them out there. How many channels of audio are you looking for? You can get 6-8 for cheap. Beyond that, it becomes a bit more expensive.


----------



## AudioN00B (Mar 3, 2013)

MarkZ said:


> Onboard graphics and USB sound. USB tuners too. All bus-powered.
> 
> There are lots of them out there. How many channels of audio are you looking for? You can get 6-8 for cheap. Beyond that, it becomes a bit more expensive.


Please tell me moar. I squirmed when I read sound card in USB. Yes 8 channels is what I'm looking for. 
Originally wanted to go with onboard video, but when I settled on a mobo, found out no onboard; haz to get GPU.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Here's an 8ch with RCA outputs.

ESI - Product Archive: GIGAPORT HD

M-Audio also has some USB and firewire multichannels, but they tend to be bigger and more money.


----------



## AudioN00B (Mar 3, 2013)

Many thanks. I'll hit you up later.


----------

